# Using other libraries beside VSL in Sibelius



## Asaad (Sep 19, 2021)

I use VSL VI series for my work with Sibelius and I am very happy with it. Now I want to do some projects with synth and world instruments which are not available in VSL. Is there a way to use different libraries at the same time with VSL without effecting the VSL's soundset?
I am mainly thinking of eastwest play for world instruments, and some synth plugins.

Thanks


----------



## Gil (Sep 19, 2021)

Hello,

The following web site has various soundsets for many instruments (including East West):
http://www.soundsetproject.com/soundsets/
Please be aware that these soundsets haven't been updated since 2014, possibly running into incompatibility with last Sibelius versions and/or instruments players versions
There's a small thread about it here:
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/sibelius-sound-sets.65880/

You can also look at this Youtube playlist about Sibelius soundsets and East West Play:




Elliot Wright has also made videos and wrote on his blog about Sibelius Soundsets and East West Play:
- https://www.youtube.com/c/ElliotWright/videos
- https://www.elliotwrightmusic.com/blog

To answer your original question, I believe you can use different soundsets in Sibelius, you just have to setup correctly (yes I know, easy to write ).

You can also contact Sibelius forums:
- https://www.sibelius.com/cgi-bin/helpcenter/chat/chat.pl?groupid=3
- https://www.sibeliusforum.com

I hope that helps!

Regards,
Gil.


----------



## BlackDorito (Sep 19, 2021)

I use Sibelius to directly drive non-VSL libraries all the time. If you can't find a sound set for your library or synth (which is likely, if it is a recent one), Sibelius has "~N" and "~C" commands to control your instruments (a crude articulation map). If possible, I always configure the instrument's artic-switch to CC (instead of keyswitches) because Sibelius chases CC. So if you click into, say, bar 57 - Sibelius will chase all CC and have the right artics enabled.

When I first started doing this - peppering my score with "~C" - it seemed overwhelmingly slow. Now I'm used to it and I can 'process' lots of notes at once.

BTW, it is possible to create your own sound set. I tried it for some Spitfire libraries. I don't recommend it because for me it was like programming a finicky black box (the internal Sibelius engine) - and I'm even a programmer.

Good luck.


----------



## Asaad (Sep 20, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> 
> The following web site has various soundsets for many instruments (including East West):
> http://www.soundsetproject.com/soundsets/
> ...



Thank you very much for all the links Gil!
I am not very concerned about sound set for the other libraries as I will not be using it heavily and may use "~N" and "~C" when needed, and I will be moving the project to DAW after finishing composition process where I can add the key switches, my main concern is that the VSL sound set doesn't get effected by adding other libraries as I will be using VSL house style.
I am as well believe it should be doable, how is the question 
Thanks again for the reply.

Asaad


----------



## Asaad (Sep 20, 2021)

BlackDorito said:


> I use Sibelius to directly drive non-VSL libraries all the time. If you can't find a sound set for your library or synth (which is likely, if it is a recent one), Sibelius has "~N" and "~C" commands to control your instruments (a crude articulation map). If possible, I always configure the instrument's artic-switch to CC (instead of keyswitches) because Sibelius chases CC. So if you click into, say, bar 57 - Sibelius will chase all CC and have the right artics enabled.
> 
> When I first started doing this - peppering my score with "~C" - it seemed overwhelmingly slow. Now I'm used to it and I can 'process' lots of notes at once.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris!
Thanks for the suggestions, yes I may use "~N" and "~C" commands, I just need to find if it is possible to add other libraries to VSL template without effecting the VSL sound set and house style.
and definitely not going to create my own sound set 

Thanks

Asaad


----------



## Bollen (Sep 20, 2021)

Asaad said:


> Thanks Chris!
> Thanks for the suggestions, yes I may use "~N" and "~C" commands, I just need to find if it is possible to add other libraries to VSL template without effecting the VSL sound set and house style.
> and definitely not going to create my own sound set
> 
> ...


Yes that's absolutely possible without any extras, I use to do it all the time. Now I've moved to Dorico and everything is so much easier though, so worth considering!


----------



## Asaad (Sep 23, 2021)

Bollen said:


> Yes that's absolutely possible without any extras, I use to do it all the time. Now I've moved to Dorico and everything is so much easier though, so worth considering!


Thanks. Did you use VE Pro or it is not mandatory? 
Yes I am considering dorico, but it seems that I need to setup expression maps for each VI instrument myself? This is the main concern for me beside the learning curve.


----------



## Bollen (Sep 23, 2021)

Asaad said:


> Thanks. Did you use VE Pro or it is not mandatory?
> Yes I am considering dorico, but it seems that I need to setup expression maps for each VI instrument myself? This is the main concern for me beside the learning curve.


VE Pro is not mandatory, but man oh man does it make programs like Sibelius and Dorico run faster and smoother! My advice is stop using "maps" and do everything manually, your performance will be hundreds of times better.... But if you must 'cause you can't be bothered, there are plenty of expressions maps around for Dorico. I initially just used the normal Cubase ones and edited the "nat." for natural and that seems to do the trick... But they're so unreliable and glitchy (just like in Sibelius) that it's just better to do things manually...


----------

